# HGH reconstitution



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

how much water are people using per iu for reconstitution? , last week i start using hyge for the first time and diluted the 8iu with .40ml (making every 10 on a slin 2iu).

last week i started at 2iu/day and this was no problem at this concentration and amount , this week ive bumped it up to 4iu/day (same dilution) and i just noticed i have 2 red/purple weals about 1.5'' long that itch like **** making this site pretty much non usable.

im not alergic to the bact water (i've been subq pinning HCG for over 2 yrs) , am very clean with everything using alcohol wipes and use the nevershare pins.

i know i can do it intramuscular (delt etc with a slin) but am a bit wary of doing it this way if they are causing an allergic reaction , i wanted to change this to 8iu x 3 per week but thats not going to happen if 4iu makes me look like ive been attacked by mad bees 

.... so does this mean i need to build the dosage slower? or im not using enough bact for dilution ? (i just wondered what everyone else was using)

(i know the hyges are fine - the verification code worked on site)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

just put 1ml in then 8iu = 1ml

Then pin 0.25ml each time to get 2iu.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Goose said:


> just put 1ml in then 8iu = 1ml
> 
> Then pin 0.25ml each time to get 2iu.


doing that would mean i would be doing 1ml subq shots each time (i want to use 8iu in one shot) - is it normal to have to do such large volumes for such a small amounts with HGH? (1ml is pretty much the limit for a sub q shot) .


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

aqualung said:


> doing that would mean i would be doing 1ml subq shots each time (i want to use 8iu in one shot) - is it normal to have to do such large volumes for such a small amounts with HGH? (1ml is pretty much the limit for a sub q shot) .


1ml is fine for sub-q or IM. I have done both without any problems


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

You can mix 8 iu with 0.4 ml , I normally mix 1-1 iu to bac water

Welts are quite common with hyge for some , just do it IM it's easier and you won't get welts , delts are my favourite for GH not that it matters , just feels a good place lol

There's no sub q fat loss , it's certainly not worth the welts for the unnoticeable amount if there was some.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

IM for the win.I pin delts, tris ,quads, chest. I have not had a reaction to any amount.I guess you are one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use 0.8 ml water with 8iu hyge then half a day so 4 ius

I prefer shoulder to avoid wells I don't like traped water in sub fat for days

I find best time's for injection is about hour before breakfast in morning. Or before gym both work's well for me

I've used for years with good results I have a good thread on one of the muscle sites If I can remember the site

I'll send you a link a lot of knowledge from experienced people. It maybe shut was a American one.

http://www.steroidworld.com/forums/anabolic-steroids/9814-gh-somatropin.html

Still there links to a guy in Mexico very good info and these guys are good but they were in two minds on the use of T4 but anti aging clinic will give you this

Another thing it's wise to be on Testosterone for two weeks prior to HGH for best results

I have PDF files on subject can PM u as not reposting


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

aqualung said:


> how much water are people using per iu for reconstitution? , last week i start using hyge for the first time and diluted the 8iu with .40ml (making every 10 on a slin 2iu).
> 
> last week i started at 2iu/day and this was no problem at this concentration and amount , this week ive bumped it up to 4iu/day (same dilution) and i just noticed i have 2 red/purple weals about 1.5'' long that itch like **** making this site pretty much non usable.
> 
> ...


I use 0.8ml bac water so each 0.1ml is 1iu if you are using the 200iu green top Hyge kits mate, makes life a lot easier.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks all, will try watering it down a bit more use .8ml for each shot and go intra , ive done over a hundred HCG pins subq and this one was no different , guess im just unlucky :tongue:

this is what both sides of my stomach looks like 2 days after 4iu @.2ml dilution , the red welts are 2" long and it looks like a **** intra shot with the purple bruising (all of them look the same) , i dont care that much about the welts but the itching was driving me crazy - ive taken an anti histamine which seems to have stopped that.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Take some Cetrizine, it's an OTC anti - histamine.

You can buy it in Sains/Tesco or the Pharmacy.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Take some Cetrizine, it's an OTC anti - histamine.
> 
> You can buy it in Sains/Tesco or the Pharmacy.


already done lats  , i got some proper anti histamines that are script only (fexofenadine)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sh!t that looks nasty! When I used hyge I did what Chelsea does, 0.8ml bac per 8iu vial. Never had a single issue.

You using the same bac as always yeah?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sh!t that looks nasty! When I used hyge I did what Chelsea does, 0.8ml bac per 8iu vial. Never had a single issue.
> 
> You using the same bac as always yeah?


yup , same bact as i use for my HCG (i buy 30ml bottles ) , as i said i'll try doubling the dilution to .8 and going intra instead.

...the weird thing is last week i started on 2iu per day at the same dilution , all ive done different this week is increase the dose :confused1:


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

aqualung said:


> how much water are people using per iu for reconstitution? , last week i start using hyge for the first time and diluted the 8iu with .40ml (making every 10 on a slin 2iu).
> 
> last week i started at 2iu/day and this was no problem at this concentration and amount , this week ive bumped it up to 4iu/day (same dilution) and i just noticed i have 2 red/purple weals about 1.5'' long that itch like **** making this site pretty much non usable.
> 
> ...


I get exactly the same mate. In fact I was fine for 2 weeks and then mine started.

It also happens to me with mod Grf 1-29 aswell, but not with ipam or mt2.

Switched from jabbing sub q to IM and the problem went away.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

other side of stomach 2 days after using 4iu , this one is almost as big as my hand.

yesterday i doubled the bact to .80 and used 4iu in my quad - this morning it feels like when you open a new site - hopefully this will go away with no swelling - if it swells in my muscle tissue like it has on my stomach im ****ed , i also binned half a 30ml bact bottle that was still in date and used a new one for the quad shot.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

aqualung said:


> other side of stomach 2 days after using 4iu , this one is almost as big as my hand.
> 
> yesterday i doubled the bact to .80 and used 4iu in my quad - this morning it feels like when you open a new site - hopefully this will go away with no swelling - if it swells in my muscle tissue like it has on my stomach im ****ed , i also binned half a 30ml bact bottle that was still in date and used a new one for the quad shot.


I never had anything like that mate , they were small around 2x 2 Cm in size more a lump and a little red

What hyge do you have theres quite a few now , I take it there the Hygene?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

hygenepharma.com , 200iu green tops batch 20131021, security sticker that came back fine on the website - tbh i dont doubt there authenticity, im just a bit perplexed that im getting an allergic reaction to them.

* just found this aswell - post #36

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/257442-hygene-hygetropin-advise-please-3.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a reaction to something i am not sure what, you could try injecting IM into the delta and see if that gives the same reaction, one thing is for sire i would not be putting anymore SubQ in that area.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

aqualung said:


> hygenepharma.com , 200iu green tops batch 20131021, security sticker that came back fine on the website - tbh i dont doubt there authenticity, im just a bit perplexed that im getting an allergic reaction to them.
> 
> * just found this aswell - post #36
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/257442-hygene-hygetropin-advise-please-3.html


see how you get on IM , it sorted it out for me when i was using them

I was using 10iu blacktops back in march EOD IM with no reaction 5iu in each delt, it been a longtime since i used any hyge sub q.

I have tried quite a bit of humatrope sub Q for a while with no fat loss in the area or welts for that matter, iv got no idea what causes it with hyge.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ok bit of an update , ive tried using .8ml to mix and doing .4ml shots intramuscular , same results - bad reaction -only instead of having a 2" lump under my skin i have it deep in the muscle instead , the welts on my stomach from last week are still visible and have not gone fully away yet either (im using prescription strength antihistamines and ibuprofen)

afaik a 191 chain natural amino should not be doing this (hell my own body makes it and its only supposed to have about a 30min halflife) , i'll persevere for a few more shots then call it a day and an expensive lesson (ive only used 5 vials from a 200iu kit) , ive used peptides before with no problems either.

...day after .4ml quad shot , there is a lump about 1" round inside the muscle atm and going on the other intra shots on the other leg it will get worse over the next few days.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You're not having much fun are you.I would stop and go for a different hgh.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe you could try using Sterile Water for recon?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It may not be for you but it may not have been looked after before getting to you, It should be stored in the fridge before and after reconstruction, could have been left in the heat for sometime.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Maybe you could try using Sterile Water for recon?


Its not the bac water, i use the same stuff for hcg no problem, ive also used bact water with peptides, whatever is causing the problem is in the hgh itself.

The only info i can find is that it may be an allergic reaction from a preservative they put in the hgh so it can travel above 8'c for short periods when shipped.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How are things going?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> How are things going?


I gave up after 8x 4iu shots , i'd run out of space due to swelling on my stomach and legs, the swellings and rash each take 7+ days to go so as i wanted to run 4iu per day i'd have no space left if running it continually , as above, the only thing a can find is that a small percentage of people have an allergic reaction to a preservative they put in the GH.

My supplier has gone over and above board to help and is taking back the remaining vials and exchanging them for an equal value in peptides - which ive used before with no problems.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Its definitely person dependent , my mate is using a 8iu vial ED sub q, i seen and asked him yesterday if he was having any lumps or red marks which he replied no, he really didn't know what i was talking about.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yup ive only found a few instances of this happening so its quite a rare thing and as you say its person dependant on how bad the reaction is - the problem is me , not the hyge .


----------

